# Correct calipers for Stingray?



## Tim the Skid (Mar 10, 2013)

What are the correct Weinmann brake calipers for a  '67 deluxe Stingray? I see lots of them for sale but many different model #'s. (730, 810, ms3.3 etc.)Thanks, Tim


----------



## Hiawathatc (Mar 14, 2013)

The rear caliper is a 1080. I think the front is a 1020 but I'm not 100% sure on the front one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I got a 1080 rear with the bike, and the front rim is an S-7, so a 1020 sounds right.


----------

